# تحويل البلاستيك الى منتجات بترولية بنزين او سولار



## mostafa 11111 (5 يناير 2016)

هناك تكنولوجيا جديدة لتحويل البلاستيك الى مواد بترولية بنزين او سولار


----------



## ربيع عبد العليم (7 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم
اعرف ان هناك انتاج وقود حيوي (سولار او بنزين)من منتجات زيوت الطعام بواسطة البكتريا ويستخدم في تموين السفن والطائرات .
لو هناك معلومات لكيفية الطريقة ارجو الافادة
شكرا


----------



## abdullahaliabogosh (18 أبريل 2017)

نعم هناك طريقة انتاجية للبيو ديزل انتاج وقود الحيوي للطائرات عن طريق عملية استرفكيشن بالخلط مع كحولات معينة مثل الميثانول و البروبانول


----------

